
AMD RX Vega GPU Release Date Will Be Announced at SIGGRAPH 2017 - lawrenceyan
http://www.droidreport.com/articles/10152/20170621/amd-radeon-rx-vega-release-date-confirmed-for-early-august-as-amd-preparing-to-ship-vega-to-aib-partners.htm
======
lawrenceyan
Based on the keynote presentation schedule, I'm guessing the exact announce
date will probably be on the 2nd day, July 31.[1]

[1][http://s2017.siggraph.org/schedule-
glance](http://s2017.siggraph.org/schedule-glance)

